# Recommend a single filter for 300L tank!



## Chrispowell (11 Jul 2016)

hi all, need some help on deciding which filter to buy for my new tank..?

I have a aps2000 Lph sat in the shed but didn't know if this is worth touching or I should get a new filter to give me closer to the 10x turn over??

Only requirements is that I could attach an inline diffuser and Lilly pipes to it. 

Thanks


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Jul 2016)

If you have space for 2 filters I suggest you go with that option. Use what you've got and top up with something else, then you have a cushion in case of a failure and you don't have to spend as much or have a redundant filter sat in a shed


----------



## DavidW (11 Jul 2016)

The best external filter I've ever had has been the JBL e1501, it's what I use on my 190 litre tank which has discus. For a 300 litre I recommend the e1901, if you want something more powerful you could go with 2 x e1501 or the Fluval FX6


----------



## ian_m (12 Jul 2016)

Two JBL e1501 would do the job @ 20W each that's is £53 a year running cost (@ 15p / KWhr) and give 2800l/hr flow rate, so nearly x10 tank volume.

Connect the two filters up as below. Done.





A single JBLe1901 @ 1900l/hr would not really be enough flow for a 300l tank. Also its pipes are a larger 19/25mm (as opposed to standard 16/22 for e1501) thus things like diffusers, heaters etc won't fit without some fiddling.


----------



## Chrispowell (12 Jul 2016)

Thanks guys, trouble is I really only wanted the single intake and out take in the tank, are the APS filters rubbish? Like I said I have a 2000LPH one day in the shed, is it worth using?


----------



## ian_m (12 Jul 2016)

One of the most common failings with peoples hi-tech tanks is poor CO2 flow and distribution due to insufficient filtration/flow. Next most common is using megawatts of light and vaporising the plants. Both lead to poor plant health, plants dying, leaching organics into the water and algae getting a foothold and before you know it you have an algae farm .

So you really need to get your flow rate at x10 tank volume or you will be off to a poor start right from day one. Note this x10 rate is using the manufacturers quoted rate ie JBL e1501 is quoted 1400l/hr with no media or pipes. Actual flow rate figure is quoted 800l/hr with pipes and media, so considerably less, this is why the x10 rule is so large, to allow for actual flow rates in real filters and filters with dirty media. You can always supplement and lacking of filter flow rate with powerheads.

I had JBLe1501 @ 1400l/hr and Juwel internal filter @ 600l/hr on a 180litre tank and I still got "dead spots" in my tank where the drop checker did not change colour and the plants got covered in algae. Adding a 3200l/hr power head fixed that and I now get a green/yellow drop checker everywhere in my tank.

Also I notice the APS filters are not very efficient. The APS2000 is 55W so that's £72 a year running cost, so what you might save on initial filter cost you will end up paying out more due increased running costs, especially as a tank size of 300l that will require two of them !!!. (£144 per year for two APS2000, compared to £53/year for two JBLe1501s).

Here is my little graph of running costs vs time (APS2000 @ £60 and JBLe1501 @ £140), as you see the breakeven point is just over two years when the JBLe1501 becomes much cheaper (in 6 years 2x APS2000 will have cost £926 and 2x JBLe1501 £592). Just something to think about


----------



## Chrispowell (12 Jul 2016)

Thanks Ian, that's sold me! Just means I now need two of everything .

Great write up though, thanks


----------



## ian_m (12 Jul 2016)

Electricity and running costs were one of the things I considered when I converted my tank to hi-tech.


----------



## DavidW (12 Jul 2016)

ian_m said:


> Two JBL e1501 would do the job @ 20W each that's is £53 a year running cost (@ 15p / KWhr) and give 2800l/hr flow rate, so nearly x10 tank volume.
> 
> Connect the two filters up as below. Done.
> 
> ...



Great info Ian, think I'm goinf to alter my sump return so it has 2 nozzles


----------



## Chrispowell (16 Jul 2016)

Is this the correct filter Ian? Only £100 on amazon?! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/JBL-602120...UTF8&qid=1468672190&sr=8-1&keywords=jbl+e1501


----------



## ian_m (16 Jul 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> Is this the correct filter Ian? Only £100 on amazon?!


Yes. That is a fantastic price. I paid £140 in 2012 and back then that was a fantastic price.

The new ones have replaced two trays of balls and one of noodles with foams, so might need to think about changing the foams to balls/noodles to keep the flow up. You could try say one tray of foam and split the noodles over two trays. Remember you are heavily over filtering using two of these filters, so it is important to concentrate on flow rather than having the filter loose power as it clogs. Extra balls & noodles are available for very little on Ebay.


----------



## Chrispowell (16 Jul 2016)

Thanks Ian, could you point me in the direction of some Lilly pipes for these filters??

Do they do clear pipes for them?


----------



## ian_m (16 Jul 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> Thanks Ian, could you point me in the direction of some Lilly pipes for these filters??


Sorry can't help you, I use a spray bar extended to cover the back of he tank.


Grey/black pipes are supposed to better in that due to blocking light so that they don't suffer gunk build up. I fitted mine over 4 years ago and haven't had to clean them. You can see a film in the pipes but doesn't appear to affect water flow.


----------



## Chrispowell (17 Jul 2016)

Thanks for all the help guys, now to the technical bit. I have purchased the two JBLs and ideally want them both running to produce some great flow around the tank...

My dilemma as you see is that one end of the tank butts up against our sofa, I'm not 100% I want filter pipes exposed down this side... 

Do I have any other options?? 

Could I have a lily pipe at the far end and a different configuration this end? Or all pipes down one end?

Thanks


----------



## Daveslaney (17 Jul 2016)

Can you not run the pipes down the back of the tank?
Point your lily pipes towards the front glass?


----------



## Chrispowell (17 Jul 2016)

Thanks, any examples? I have only seen them running the length of the tank?


----------



## Daveslaney (17 Jul 2016)

I was thinking of the same kind of flow pattern as created using the spray bar method. But looking at it i think the flow would be to focused using lilly pipes for this to work
As you say pipes on the end of the tank where your sofa is would really spoil the look of the tank from that angle.
Maybe as you sugest you could put them both on the wall side and create a good flow along the lenght of the tank.


----------



## Chrispowell (18 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the replys all! 

Im looking to get some lily pipes ordered up tonight so if anyone can approve/ improve my plans please let me know. I plan on using lily pipes on both filters. 

One set will be as far farward as possible on the left hand side of the tank and the other set will be as far back as possible on the right hand side (So viewing of the tank from this angle is as unbroken as possible.. 

Now im looking to order from co2 supermarket, they do two types of lily pipe - one with a horzontal flow and one with a downards flow.. Shall I get one of each type and aim the back pipes down so they aim straight at the majority of plants? Or keep to the horizontal design? 

Thanks for any help

Chris


----------

